# Gebrauchtes ASUS Notebook vom Kollegen



## BernivonKerni (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
Ein Kollege von mir verkauft sein Asus Notebook mit folgenden Spezifikationen:
Intel Core i7-6500U
GTX 960M
8 GB DRR4

Ich denke es ist der hier: Link

Ich kenne mich leider nur bei Desktop PCs aus und habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Notebooks und deren gleichen.
Ich möchte euch fragen, wie viel das Teil noch Wert bzw. wie viel Ihr für so ein gebrauchtes Teil ausgeben würdet. Und ob sich der Überhaupt lohnt. Es ist glaub ich so ca. ein *halbes Jahr* alt. Sein Preis wäre zwischen *500€ und 600€*.

Ich persönlich möchte es nur fürs Surfen, Serien und Filme Streaming und vlt. ab und zu paar kleine Games als Unterhaltung (Sims 4, Comedy Night, etc...)


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Oktober 2017)

Akkulaufzeit ist immer so ne Sache wenn man eine dedizierte GPU im Laptop hat. 

Ansonsten wird der RAM vermutlich als 1x8GB ausgeführt sein.   Mit einem zweiten Riegel ist er im DualChannel schneller.

500€ dürfte kein schlechter Deal sein, wenn der noch so jung ist, aber unter 700€ gibts auch andere neue Notebooks mit 6500U mit schwächerer GPU.


----------



## amdahl (7. Oktober 2017)

Kommt drauf an...wie immer.
Wenn es eher mobil sein soll kann man das machen.
Sollen Spiele besser laufen bekommt man schon ab 700€ Notebooks mit GTX 1050TI die mit der ollen GTX 960m den boden aufwischt. Der Aufpreis würde sich dann lohnen. Ich hoffe mal der Link funktioniert ausnahmsweise
Gaming Notebook: Clevo W650KK1 - dubaro.de
Nachteil hier ist eben dass die Akkulaufzeiten durch die Desktop-Plattform nicht so lang sind.


----------



## BernivonKerni (7. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge.
Also die Spiele sind mir nicht so wichtig. Hauptgrund ist wie gesagt das Surfen und Streamen und das aufjedenfall Ohne Lags.
Ich bin es von ASUS auf den Desktop PCs gewohnt dass die bei all ihren Mainboards ihre Dual Intelligence Software mitliefern. In der kann man sehr gute Einstellungen vornehmen wie z.B. Lüftereinstellungen, Performance Modus (Leistung, Silent und Enegiesparend). Ob so etwas ähnliches auch auf dem Notebook möglich ist


----------

